# How do you decipher the letters??



## Sif's Mom (Jan 24, 2012)

Just a quick question...

How would you decipher the letters and meaning of hip testing done in Canada and outside the US ie: Germany and other countries? There is no deciphering lingo or guide that I have found.

I am researching my puppy's pedigree and am curious about the meanings by the ancestors that have had their hips x-rayed and what it all means. I want to know if my puppy would be prone to possible hip and elbow issues.

Thank you in advance for all the help and information.

J


----------

